
Ask HN: Are There Any Tech-Based Family Businesses? - gitgud
The art of software engineering is becoming an old practice, spanning generations back into the 60&#x27;s. Many people also consider software engineering as a craft, similar to wood-working in many ways, where it takes years to master and should involve apprenticeships from experienced engineers.<p>Something very common in other craft industries is the father-son&#x2F;family business. I curious if anyone has heard or seen any tech-based family-business?<p><i>&quot;Johnson &amp; Sons - Web Development&quot;</i>
======
jaxn
My dad and I are business partners. We own & operate 3 retail stores and have
taken our internal tools to market as a (profitable and growing) SaaS. The
software side of our business will soon eclipse the retail side.

My dad and I both have tech backgrounds, with mine definitely influenced by
his.

Now, my 16 year old son is starting to work for us some as a programmer as
well.

So yeah, family tech businesses exist.

